# new member....gallbladder/endo



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi, I am new here and would like some advice. I have pain up around my right rib, under it, in my back and up through my shoulder. I am convinced it is gallstones however, when I wento get my ultrasound, it came back negative for the 2nd time. I am thinking this, because I have my 'attacks' always right before the test (ill be up one night ALL night in horrible pain- i think is passing stones). She wants to do an endoscopy, but I think they are treating my stomach (I am on nexium) and it is not my stomach. I think having it removed would stop most or all of my problems. Any similar cases?


----------



## colleyad (Jun 13, 2002)

I suffered with pain under my ribs on right side for 1.5 years with lots of pain around shoulder blade. Two ultrasounds didn't show anything and then lo and behold they come up with a gallbladder functioning test (I forget the medical name) - and guess what, mine wasn't (unless you count 10% which they didn't). Shoulder blade pain stopped after removal.


----------



## NWAC (Jun 17, 2002)

I had similar pain for many years, but doctors didn't think it was gall bladder problems until they found a stone. No more of that pain since my surgery (I didn't have "classic" symptoms, but it turned out my gall bladder was just bad--lucky it finally formed a stone to justify removing it). I also have had IBS-D for many years, and it was actually better for a couple months after the surgery, but since then it has gotten worse.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

sounds like gall stone pain to me... that's exactly what mine was like... mine did show up on the ultrasound though, but my doctor was extremely surprised to find out I had them because he didn't think I did (I fit none of the groups of people that traditionally have them). Course, he also was surprised the one time I had mono... heh







I would think it would be quite possible that the times you were tested were after passing the stones, and therefore they were already gone, and as such, undetectable? When my gall bladder was removed, I had already passed mine... I had the excruciating pain a few days before the surgery... (there was only a week and a half between diagnosis and surgery for me). If you haven't already explained to your doctor that you think you passed the stones before both tests, you should... see if there's another way they can check for this... and good luck!on another note... similar to NWAC's comment... after my gall bladder was removed, my symptoms improved for a short time, but after about 3-4 months it started getting worse again, and I ended up more sick than I was before... I've heard similar experiences from other people as well, so there may be a correllation with IBS being worse if you don't have a gall bladder... who knows... Things CAN get better though... my symptoms are sporadic now, and most of the time don't bother me... I only have the occaisional flare up now, and not anything like it used to be... hang in there... and stay positive... it helps


----------

